# Does anyone sell DIY ADA-style aquarium stands?



## thebau5s (Apr 19, 2018)

This sounds ridiculous knowing that I'm probably going to blow around $500 for 5 pieces of glass glued together, but I don't want to burn an extra $1200-$2500 for each ADA wood stand. I value the look of the ADA stand a lot, but not $1200+ value. Anyone know someone in the Lower Mainland who can make and sell DIY ADA stands? Will commission a random carpenter or student if nobody knows, but looking to see if anyone has recommendations first.

The particular look I want is something like this: https://i.imgur.com/aTV1xSt.png

Thanks.


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Go to the habitat building supply places !(restore) thry have grey cabinets for low price .
Luck of the draw. I saw grey ones there before . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thebau5s (Apr 19, 2018)

Thanks for the suggestion April, much appreciated!


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

You can always get a cabinet that looks similar and get a cabinet paint to paint it grey. Will work unless if it's skinned with melamine. My neighbour redid his cabinets with the paint (I'm not sure if it's just repackaged regular paint) and it looks like it came from the factory that way.


----------

